# My new pretty girl~



## miyumiyu (Dec 29, 2014)

So I'm not sure if Jolie technically counts as a rescue, since I didn't get her from a shelter, but I bought her from a breeder who was definitely not rabbit savvy (he didn't know that bunnies eat hay?) and she was kept outside in a stinky cage. So to me, I feel like I rescued her.






Here she is, posing for the camera like the ham I know she secretly is.

Jo's still not comfortable enough with me to let me touch her much (which sucks, because I'm dying to brush her and clip her nails), but she's super curious about my other bun, Jinglebell. She's currently laying down outside his cage, while he's flopped out next to her on the other side. I'm really happy that they don't seem to hate each other, even though I haven't started officially bonding them yet.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Dec 30, 2014)

loving that hair and ear(s) ....

and a nice save in saving the little one =0)


----------



## OntarioHollands (Dec 30, 2014)

That picture is adorable  She's so cute!


----------

